
Continuous Delivery Workflows on Modern Infrastructure - solarengineer
https://www.gocd.org/2018/03/21/continuous-delivery-gocd-kubernetes/#.W1J57VKDBRo.hackernews
======
praseodym
For those that wondering as well: GoCD is a continuous delivery server, but
it’s not written in Go. It’s a Java/Ruby on Rails project:
[https://github.com/gocd/gocd](https://github.com/gocd/gocd)

~~~
seeekr
And it was originally developed by ThoughtWorks and looked fairly geared
towards Enterprise and was not Open Source, originally. They open sourced it
in early 2014 [0].

[0] [https://www.gocd.org/2014/02/25/go-moving-to-open-
source/](https://www.gocd.org/2014/02/25/go-moving-to-open-source/)

------
perlgeek
Fwiw I've been using GoCD (though not on Kubernetes) for around three years
now, and quite like it. It might miss some convenience features, but it has
very good quality, and a friendly and helpful community.

------
nhoughto
Love some of the ideas in gocd, pipelines in xml I don’t love though,
currently enjoying those ideas implemented in a less purist way in gitlab.

~~~
nhoughto
If you are trying to test kube deployed apps in kube ci, gocd being a good
example, use kind:

[https://github.com/bsycorp/kind](https://github.com/bsycorp/kind)

Disclaimer: I helped put kind together, trying to get the word out .

